# Novavax



## zipsisterz

Hi All,
Haven't been here in a while and I am perpectually exhausted from cutting and chopping firewood. But at the risk at being yelled at...'Not Again!" does anyone know when the Novavax vaccine is coming to France? I typed in this but got no threads. Cheers Zipsister, The Lot Valley


----------



## BackinFrance

zipsisterz said:


> Hi All,
> Haven't been here in a while and I am perpectually exhausted from cutting and chopping firewood. But at the risk at being yelled at...'Not Again!" does anyone know when the Novavax vaccine is coming to France? I typed in this but got no threads. Cheers Zipsister, The Lot Valley


It is approved for use in France but at the moment its availability is severely restricted because of the current low level of supply. It is expected to be generally available in about 6 months. 

If you cannot for health reasons have one of the other vaccines and want it now., then you should see your doctor who should be able to get you on the list of people in that situation in order to get it earlier.


----------



## Clic Clac

There have been problems at the UK production site and the first supplies (into the UK) were coming from India.

For updates Google : Novavax Billingham Teesside


----------

